
Did Kayak Get Acquired by the Wrong Company? - boynamedsue
http://skift.com/2015/02/06/did-kayak-get-acquired-by-the-wrong-company/
======
rajacombinator
I really hate those Trivago ads. It's like they hired the maximally smug
douchey viagra/mma/e-cig/snakeoil pitchman. And I'm sure it's working because
there's lots of money in the "too old to remember or know Kayak" space.

